

The World's Richest College Dropout Urges Colleges to Stop Dropouts - dsr12
http://www.theatlantic.com/national/archive/2012/11/the-worlds-richest-college-dropout-urges-colleges-to-stop-dropouts/265251/

======
oboizt
The article makes it sound as if taking more than 6 years for a degree is a
bad thing. I've been taking a long time to finish my undergrad, but I don't
intend on just quitting. I will finally be graduating soon, but I've been
going the slow route by taking a part-time course load each semester and
working jobs that are very relevant to my field of study. I will graduate
nearly debt-free and will already have a lot of really good experience on my
resume. I agree that more students should be finishing their degrees, but I
don't think taking more time then normal is detrimental if the reason is due
to field experience (and not partying around).

